# 8wk old puppy scared of the house



## CodysMama (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone! Our 8wk old toy pup Cody is a typical puppy out in our back yard, playful, energetic, bold-Even tries to wank up the stairs to the porch! 

But, as soon as we are inside he is like a completely different dog. He cries if I am not right near him, gingerly walks around looking for me and shakes. It has gotten a little bit better, but its slow.He loves his crate, so I dont think its seperation anxiety. He walks right in there and cuddles with his toy and goes to sleep. I think he feels safe in there.

Did anyone else have this problem? Will it just take time for your pup to gain confidence? What can I do to help? Should I just let him cry when I am not right next to him?

I have already raised a GREAT lab, but he was naturally outgoing and so I am not used to this. Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Where was he bred and raised? Is he used to a house, or are all the sights and smells and sounds new to him? I think I would make a safe place, centered on his crate, and as far as possible stay with him there till he relaxes, then gradually let him investigate further. I'd let him take it at his own pace, while being close enough to provide reassurance.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree with fjm - probably just very big and new to him. A safe place -- his crate -- until he gets his bearings. Outside probably not as scarey.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

It's a big, scarey world to a little poo. baby.Just going to take a little time. Cody has such a sweet, pretty, little face, let us know how things go.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

He is so adorable! Looks like he hasn't been introduced to clippers yet though. While this is not the topic of discussion, I would just suggest you start looking for a groomer that likes to work with socializing puppies to clippers-and not wait too long! 

Gryphon was a little like this when I brought him home, I think he just wanted to be near all the time because everything was so new. He likes to observe new things by my side, and then when he is comfortable he will take his strides. When we're outside he can always see me, so he isn't as uncomfortable. 

When he was a puppy he was never more than 1 foot away from me, or happily in his crate.


----------



## quiverfullmom (Jan 14, 2013)

*sounds*

What about sounds? I had a old fridge at one point that made a very faint, but loud whine. My lab hated that noise. It drove him crazy. I only found out by observing his antics. He would not go near the kitchen without being drug, and the few times he did (desperate for a trip outside and I was in there) he was very agitated. He wasn't the only animal we had, but was the only one that seemed to be bothered by it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since he is only 8 weeks old, I would think it is probably just adjustment to his new place. I'm guessing he has only been with you for about a week. You represent a source of comfort, as does his crate. Keep him close to you when he is out to make sure nothing scary or harmful happens and it should all be good. He's very cute.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Cody is so adorable!


----------

